# Books on the Trinity ?



## Mayflower (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone know good books on doctrine Trinity (doctrinal and covenant of redemption) ?

I have already the book from Robert Letham, any more ?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 20, 2008)

Therapeutica Sacra: Chapter 4: Of the Covenant of Redemption.

The Ark of the Covenant Opened: Chapter 3


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 20, 2008)

For the Trinity try Augustine's _De Trinitate_


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a whole book, but in my opinion chapter 6 of the first volume of Charles Hodge's Systematic Theology is a good place to start. See also Calvin's Institutes Book I Chapter 13.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/best-book-holy-trinity-22794/

Joel Beeke:



> If you want to appreciate each Person of the Trinity, so that you can say with Samuel Rutherford, “I don’t know which Person of the Trinity I love the most, but this I know, I love each of them, and I need them all,” read John Owen’s Communion with God and Jonathan Edwards on the Trinity.


----------



## hollandmin (Apr 20, 2008)

Dr. James White

The Forgotten Trinity


----------



## ChristianTrader (Apr 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/best-book-holy-trinity-22794/
> 
> Joel Beeke:
> 
> ...



Andrew,
Is the Edwards reference to a particular book or just a generic, "read whatever you can find by Edwards on the subject"?

CT


----------



## Devin (Apr 20, 2008)

hollandmin said:


> Dr. James White
> 
> The Forgotten Trinity


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/best-book-holy-trinity-22794/
> ...



I can't speak for Dr. Beeke, but _Observations Concerning the Scripture Oeconomy of the Trinity and Covenant of Redemption_ and his "Unpublished Essay on the Trinity" come to mind.


----------



## JM (Apr 20, 2008)

The Trinity: Evidence And Issues


----------



## TimV (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep Rushdoony's "The One and the Many" in the back of your mind as well. It deals with the practical ramifications of Trinitarian thought in philosophy and culture, including politics and science.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 20, 2008)

TimV said:


> Keep Rushdoony's "The One and the Many" in the back of your mind as well. It deals with the practical ramifications of Trinitarian thought in philosophy and culture, including politics and science.



That is one I need to read as well. I am presently enjoying his book The Foundations of Social Order which looks at the impact of both heretical and orthodox theology and (especially) Christology on society and politics.


----------



## TimV (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, that one deals with the Ecumenical Councils, and is top notch. The soaring heights that Western culture has risen to has nothing to do with White people's IQs, that's for sure!! It's that our world view is more correct than other world views, and the credit goes to the degree that cultures have submitted to God's order, and not anything else at all.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 20, 2008)

TimV said:


> Yes, that one deals with the Ecumenical Councils, and is top notch. The soaring heights that Western culture has risen to has nothing to do with White people's IQs, that's for sure!! It's that our world view is more correct than other world views, and the credit goes to the degree that cultures have submitted to God's order, and not anything else at all.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Apr 20, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Anyone know good books on doctrine Trinity (doctrinal and covenant of redemption) ?





*Trinity and Covenant*
by David J. Engelsma

Can believers and their children understand more about God’s covenant fellowship with his people with his people if they have a better understanding of the inner, triune life of God in himself? Does the life of Jesus Christ revealed in the Holy Scriptures help? What have Augustine, John Calvin, Karl Barth, Leonardo Boff and others offered on this topic?
Trinity and Covenant: God as Holy Family by Professor David Engelsma answers these questions and more.
In the light of profound insights of Augustine, following the lead of certain theologians in the Reformed tradition, and on the basis of the Holy Scripture, this book conceives the life of God in himself as fundamentally family fellowship. The fellowship of the Father and the Son in the Holy Spirit determines the nature of God’s works in the creating and redeeming humanity. The reader of this book will grow in the understanding of God’s covenant fellowship with his people.


Reformed Free Publishing Association




.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 20, 2008)

Letham's book was good. He outlined the biblical exposition of it in 100 pages. He then did a review of the Councils. The next section tackled theologians on the Trinity. He resisted "easy" answers to tough questions. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Owen! Owen! Owen!

I'm eating up Communion With God. You need to as well.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 20, 2008)

Volume 4 of Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics, by Richard Muller! Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet. That and Letham cover just about everything.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 20, 2008)

I enjoyed Stuart Olyott's _The Three Are One_ and Boethius, in addition to some of what has already been mentioned.


----------

